# Texteingabe in Textarea sperren?



## Simon92 (30. Dez 2010)

Wie geht das? Wahrscheinlich eine wirklich primitive Frage, aber ich hab bei den Informationen für Textareas nichts gefunden.
Wie verhindere ich, dass der Text innerhalb von Textareas gelöscht, geändert oder ergänzt wird? Es sollte schon wie eine Textarea aussehen und nicht nur ein Label sein.
Danke!


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Dez 2010)

```
textArea.setEditable(false);
```
 ?


----------



## Flaming_Ace (30. Dez 2010)

setEditable(false);


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (30. Dez 2010)

am Besten alle Eingabegeräte vom PC entfernen 

oder du nimmst die Lösung von den beiden Vorrednern


----------

